# Key stuck in euro cylinder



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I fitted a euro cylinder to the back door a couple of years ago, which was fine. I recently bought a keyed-alike version for the front door and fitted that. It worked great for a few days. 

In showing the missus that she must raise the door handle to engage the multipoint locks before turning the key, I managed to somehow turn the key without raising the door handle. The key is now stuck in the cylinder.

I can't turn the key - it doesn't move. If I push the door handle upwards, the key can be rotated by around 15*. With a bit of effort, I managed to push the door handle down so the patio door at least opens and closes. We just can't lock it and the key is stuck.

I've tried taking the door handles off and removed the cylinder retaining screw to see if I manipulate the cylinder into turning but it doesn't work. I've tried taking off the multipoint screws to see if it'll help loosen the gearbox but to no avail.

I can't snap the cylinder because it's an avocet anti snap, anti drill thing.

I'm ready to call a locksmith but thought I'd ask if there was anything else I could try?


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you looked on youtube?


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Lube everything, slacken off cylinder screw about 1/2 turn and try to jiggle the handle up and down and work the key at the same time.

To be honest it sounds like either your lock has over travelled or your cylinder cam has caught the wrong part in operation.

Not wanting to teach you to suck eggs but does the key come out at normal angle? (i.e 90 deg?) as some of the newer sets are coming out at different angles.

Good luck!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Bizcam said:


> Have you looked on youtube?


Yes but no obvious solutions.



Wrigit said:


> Lube everything, slacken off cylinder screw about 1/2 turn and try to jiggle the handle up and down and work the key at the same time.
> 
> To be honest it sounds like either your lock has over travelled or your cylinder cam has caught the wrong part in operation.
> 
> Not wanting to teach you to suck eggs but does the key come out at normal angle? (i.e 90 deg?) as some of the newer sets are coming out at different angles.


The key comes out at the 90* position but as I said, it won't turn. It's stuck. I suspect cam is in the wrong place but I don't know how to get it back into the right position.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

stealthwolf said:


> Yes but no obvious solutions.
> 
> The key comes out at the 90* position but as I said, it won't turn. It's stuck. I suspect cam is in the wrong place but I don't know how to get it back into the right position.


Undo cylinder screw, keep twisting the key and tap it out with a hammer.
(not wanting to sound rude, but i have been working in this game a while and doing this technique may ruin your lock set if you are not careful!!)

If the mechanism is cheap enough, buy a new set and euro cylinder and replace the lot mate.

hope this helps!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

have you tried taking the euro out from both sides of the door. squirt some wd40 in the lock at tap the end of the key lightly. sometimes the pin in the lock can get stuck. try locking unlock to see if it frees up. if not you will have to replace the lock.


----------

